# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Bashkimi Kombëtar - Një domosdo e drejtësisë?

## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ne sot jemi deshmitare te ndryshimeve rrenjesore ne marredheniet mes trojeve shqiptare dhe mes shtetit shqiptar dhe trojeve shqiptare jashte shtetit. Jemi deshmitare te clirimit te Kosoves dhe ecjes se saj nga Pavaresia. Jemi deshmitare poashtu te permiresimit te te drejtave te shqiptareve ne Maqedoni (Iliridë)  dhe aty ne Mal te Zi. Ende ekziston problemi i Shqiptareve Çamë, i cili besoj, ne ardhmeri do trajtohet me seriozitet me te madh nga shteti dhe shqiptaret ne teresi.

Shtrohet pyetja, Bashkim kombëtar? Duke e marre parasysh faktin se jo te gjitha trojet shqiptare jane te lira dhe jane nen udheheqjen e popullit, dmth perfaqesuesve te tyre legjitim - shqiptarë.

Çfare mendoni ju anetare te nderuar per nje Bashkim te tille (qe do vinte si nje proces i ndare nga Pavaresia e Kosoves qe eshte edhe parakusht i cdo Bashkimi) dhe si mendoni se do ndikonte ajo ne trojet tjera shqiptare?

Ju kisha lutur te ishit tolerante per mendimin e cdonjerit, si te atij qe Bashkimin e shef si te vetmen alternative, si dhe te atij qe nuk mendon se Bashkimi Kombëtar duhet në kete moment apo ne ardhmeri.

----------


## {Princi}

> Ende ekziston problemi i Shqiptareve Çamë, i cili besoj, ne ardhmeri do trajtohet me seriozitet me te madh nga shteti dhe shqiptaret ne teresi.


Ketu calon gomari themi ne nga tirona.
Problemi seshte aq i thjeshte sa te mjaftoje nje impenjim me serioz i pales shqiptare. Kjo vjen si pasoje e disa arsyeve shume te forta.

1) Duke pasur zotin nano ne krye. Nje filogrek i betuar ne do te jemi gjithmone nen vartesine e Athines panvarsisht deshirat tone si shqiptare.

2) Vetem kohet e fundit u aprovua ligji i dyshtetesise greko-shqiptare. Kjo jo vetem ben qe camerise praktikisht ti humbe e drejta e te qenit shqiptare por per me shume cenon edhe pakicat minoritare brenda vendit per shkak se tani njohemi jo vetem si shqiptare por si shqiptaro-greke brenda territorit te caktuar ne 1912.

Per sa i perket pyetjes a e shikoni te arsyeshme bashkimin?
*Figura si Nano,Rrugovaapo edhe Berisha per mendimin tim pengojne kete bashkim i cili sa i paevitueshem duket po aq i pa -arritshem eshte.* 

*Alternativa e vetme eshte USA. Po vazhduam te qendrojme besnik athines  shqiperia do vazhdoje te jete thjesht nje koncept gjeografik*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Përshëndetje 

Shpeshhere m' ka ra me nigjue ni term "Big Albania" - " Shqiperia e Madhe " . 

Shqiperi t' madhe ??? 

Mund te flasim vetem per SHQIPERINE ETNIKE ! 
Fund - Pike ! 

Duan apo nuk duan te huajt - Bashkimi Kombetare do te behet ! 
Heret apo vone AI DO TE BEHET ! 
Sikur qe eshte bere bashkimi i dy Gjermanive ashtu do te bashkohen shqipetaret ! 

Pamvaresisht edhe nga pikpamjet politiko-pragmatike te atij apo ketij politikani apo diplomati shqipetare - Bashkimi ne nje SHQIPERI ETNIKE eshte e DREJTE LEGALE dhe LEGJITIME e jona ! 
Se si dhe ne cfare intervali kohor do te behet kjo , eshte ceshtje qe duhet diskutuar , mbase edhe pyetur mbare populli ne nje REFERENDUM ( kur te plotesohen kushtet per nje gje te tille !!!). 

Mbi te gjitha : 

Neve na duhet nje DASHURI me e madhe ne mes nesh ! 
Nje RESPEKT me i madh ne mes nesh ! 
Nje SINQERITET me i madh ne mes nesh ! 
Nje VULLNET me i madh per te bere MIRE !!!! 

Ajde shendet , e me te mira ! 
Mbase e zgjata pak , por edhe pse nuk doja te shkruaja fare, e as flisja :  ME FOLI ZEMRA , E ME SHKROI SHPIRTI ! 


*PrInCiPiEl*

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Pershendetje.

Ç"do gje realizohet  nje  dite
vetem ç"eshtje kohe.

"Shqiperia e Madhe"

Me respekt [SHEJTANi]

----------


## bani

kam frike se brezi jone nuk do ta shijoje dot bashkimin.fqinjet tane jane gati te hidhen ne lufte po ndodhi kjo,si serbi dhe greku e maqedonsi.megjithate prape bota eshte me rrota.

----------


## Newhost

shqiptaret sbien ne mendje me njeri- tjetrin prandaj ekziston mundesia e fqinjeve tane qe te riformulojne harten e ballkanit

----------


## Calvero

Tung,
Problemi i bashkimit kombëtar nuk është aq i thjeshtë sa duket dhe nuk varet nga ne që shkruajmë në këtë forum. Para se të shprehemi për këtë çështje duhet t'i përgjigjemi disa pyetjeve. Unë po i përgjigjem sipas mendimit tim dhe pres që të tjerët të japin mendimin e tyre   
- A është i nevojshëm dhe i domosdoshëm bashkimi kombëtar dhe a do të na sjelli ai ndonjë përfitim ? 
- Besoj se po. Sepse një shtet më i madh shqiptar qoftë në numër qoftë në sipërfaqe do të trajtohej ndryshe edhe nga fqinjët, edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Fjala e një shteti të madh dhe të fuqishëm ka gjithmonë më shumë peshë se fjala e një shteti të vogël. Ne do të mund t'i mbronim më lehtë kështu të drejtat tona. Një shtet shqiptar prej rreth 7-8 milionë banorësh do të kishte të njejtën peshë si Serbia (8 milionë banorë), Bullgaria (9 milionë) dhe pothuajse sa Greqia (10 milionë).
- A e duan shqiptarët bashkimin kombëtar ? 
- Ata që janë jashtë trojeve të tyre si shumica e personave këtu në forum po. Por pyetja shtrohet më tepër për ata që janë brenda trojeve sepse janë ata që do të përjetojnë këtë bashkim dhe jo ne. Këtë gjë nuk e di dhe pres të ma thonë persona që jetojnë në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mal i Zi apo Çamëri.
- A e duan fqinjët tanë bashkimin e mbarë shqiptarëve në një shtet të vetëm ?
- Kuptohet që jo sepse kjo gjë prek interesat e shumë shteteve si Serbia, Maqedonia, Greqia. Prandaj këto shtete bien në një konsensus sa herë që problemi shqiptar trajtohet në arenën ndërkombëtare. Por fatmirësisht unë mendoj që nuk janë ata që vendosin për këtë problem. Dhe këto shtete po pyeten gjithnjë e më pak. 
- Kush vendos atëhere ? 
- Ata që vendosin të parët janë vetë shqiptarët të cilët duhet t'ia bëjnë të njohur mbarë botës dëshirën e tyre legjitime (nqs e kanë me të vërtetë këtë dëshirë) për të jetuar të gjithë brenda kufijve të një shteti sovran. Pastaj ata që vendosin janë superfuqia e vetme e kohës SHBA. Sot situata më duket më e favorshme për palën tonë se sa para 10 vjetësh sepse me rënien dhe dobësimin e BS, Serbia dhe Maqedonia humbën njërin prej mbështetësve të tyre më besnikë. Tani lind pyetja tjetër.
- A e mbështet opinioni ndërkombëtar bashkimin e shqiptarëve ?
- Deri tani asnjë shtet europian gjithashtu dhe SHBA nuk janë shprehur për këtë bashkim. Pse ? Arsyet janë të shumta. Për mendimin tim ata nuk janë të sigurt se një shtet i bashkuar shqiptar është garanci për paqe dhe stabilitet në Ballkan. Mund të ketë dhe arsye të tjera të cilat unë nuk di. Na takon neve para t'i mbushim mendjen atyre dhe të bëhemi sa më kredibël dhe të besueshëm në mënyrë që sot e tutje fuqitë e mëdha mos të preferojnë fqinjët tanë por ne.

Përshëndetje
Calvero

----------


## Enri

Bashkimi Kombetar s'eshte vetem nje domosdo e drejtesise, por eshte dhe nje domosdo e Historise mijevjecare te ketij kombi .

----------


## leci

Ndoshta tani Shqiperia ka probleme qe jane me esenciale se bashkimi per te bere " grande albania".Pastaj nuk besoj qe shqiptaret qe jetojne jashte te jene keshtu entusiaste per bashkim.Nuk eshte e vertete qe kur bashkohen dy shtete behen me te forte.
Gjermania edhe sot e kesaj dite paguan gjendjen e rende ekonomike ku gjendej ajo lindore.
Mendoj qe ky bashkim mund te cenoje stabilitetin ne Ballkan.
Nuk eshte akoma momenti
me respekt

----------


## kristal

Nuk ka shqipetare qe i mungon deshira e bashkimit te trojeve,dhe rrezimin e murit kinez te ndertuar nga serbet.

Por tani me sa duket duhet ti referohemi balades.


Tane diten ndertojme e na prishet naten.


Mundohemi te heqim ferren e serbit por na eshte qepur rodhja greke,keshtu eshte kur martohesh ne dy breza,bashkimi kombetare do ti prishe Fatos Thanasit miqesine me athinen e beogradin.

E kur te vdese Thanasi do te jemi nje shtete pa kufije.

ME  SHQIPERI  TE MADHE E TE GJITHE NE NJE SOFER.


Kristali

----------


## Shkupi

Bashkimi do te ndodh sepse jane shume gjera qe na bashkojne sesa qe na ndajne.Edhe pse ne shikim te pare po e more nje durrsak nje shkupjan dhe nje drenicak do te shohesh shume dallime por mos harroni se koha e re e ben boten nje fshat te vogel e lere me nje popull.Bashkimi e ka edhe momentin ekonomik sepse birra e Pejes apo djathi i Tiranes do te shitet ne nje treg prej 8-9 milion banore e po te jete e kualitetit te duhur edhe me larg.EU deshiron bashkim ne e deshirojme bashkimin me EU por pa u bashkuar nje here vet veshtire se mund te shkojme ne EU ashtu te copetuar sic na deshirojme fqinjet.Miqve tane perendimor duhet tu thuhet se ne e shohim interesin tone si njeshe e bashkuar ne EU per kete kemi nevoje,mundesi dhe vullnet.Kush do ta ndal kete.Kur flitet per analogji mes "Shqiperise se madhe" dhe Serbise se madhe duhet te kihet parasysh se Serbia kerkoi te behet e madhe ne teritor ku jetojne vetem afro 48 perqind serb,(nje studim serb per teritorin dhe popullaten qe duheshte te perfshihet ne Serbi ne vijen Karlobag-Kroaci e deri poshte ne Serbi)ndersa ne e kerkojme kete ne teritor ku jetojne mbi 90 perqind shqiptar.

----------


## Randi

Jam per bashkimin kombetar.
Po te meren  parasysh ngjarjet e fundit qe kane ndodhur ne trevat shqiptare(KOsove,Maqedoni),arin ne perfundimin qe bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare nuk eshte me tabu,dhe ne jemi me afer se kurre me pare drejt ketij bashkimi.Per here te pare ne historine tone "ERERAT"po fryjne ne drejtimin tone,per here te pare shqiptaret maryn fryme me lirshem,per here te pare shqiptaret gjenden ne krahun e duhur per krha Amerikes,si i vetmi faktor qe munde te beje kete "ender"realitet.
Po qe arrihet deri ketu duhet qe klasa politike shqiptare si ne SHqiperi,Kosove dhe Maqedoni duhet te shprehin nje mendim unikal te vetem,pa frike dhe me ze te larte ne arenen nderkombetare ne lidhje me kete problem,dhe te lane menjane servilizmat ndaj te huajve,per tu paraqitur sa me "tolerante"ndaj tyre,se nuk behet bashkimi kombetar duke perseritur me qindra here se ne nuk jemi per ndryshim kufijsh......e blla,blla,blla...
...le te shpresojme.... pasi shpresat jane ato qe e mbajne nje popull dhe endern e tije qe te mos vdese......

RANDI

----------


## Therepel

Une jam kunder bashkimit se jam kunder ndryshimit te kufijve. Mendoni pak sikur edhe  Gjermania te kerkoje te gjitha tokat qe i kane marre ne 2 luftera boterore. Eshte gjysma e Gjermanise, dhe gjysma e Gjermanise eshte dicka tjeter nga gjysma a Shqiperise. Perzuri 2 000 000 gjermane me 1 dekret polaku me 1947. Pastaj edhe Cekosllovakia. Dhe ju ankoheni me problemet tuaja te vogla. Pervec te tjerash, fakti qe Kosova dhe perendimi i Maqedonise jane me te pasur se Shqiperia dmth se shqiptaret nuk dine te veteqeverisen. Me mire t'i qeverise serbi. Edhe 13 vjetet e fundit qe nuk eshte komunizmi, teposhte po bejne shqiptaret. Nuk eshte faji i askujt. Eshte lloji i robit.

E dini ju se camet ne USA e quajne veten greke, megjithese greku i perndoqi si kriminela lufte?

----------


## angeldust

Gjermania ishte e ndare ne dysh, por erdhi dita qe u bashkua  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Therepel

> _Postuar më parë nga angeldust_ 
> *Gjermania ishte e ndare ne dysh, por erdhi dita qe u bashkua *


Mhh, Gjermania e vertete permbledh dhe Dancig (Poloni), Konigsberg (Rusi), ecc ne Sllovaki, Ceki, etj. Neve s'na takon te bashkohemi para tyre. Po u votua, une do votoj gjithmone jo.

----------


## elbasanas

Krahasimi i Shqiperise me Gjermanine eshte shume i papershtatshem. Gjermanet qe jetojne jashte kufijve te Gjermanise, jetojne ne paqe me shtetet perkatse. Kurse shqipetaret qe jetojne jashte Shqiperise, kjo perfshin Kosovaret, camet, shqipetaret e Maqedonise, etj, kane qene te poshtruar dhe trrajtuar padrejtesisht nga shtetet perkatse.  Gjermania e madhe do te ishte privilegj kurse Shqiperia e madhe eshte domosdoshmeri sepse historia jone ka qene vetem lufte per pavaresi dhe ndonjehere lufte per ekzistence. Nese tokat shqiptare bashkohen, nuk do te kete me padrejtesi ndaj shqiptarve dhe do te jete me e veshtire pushtimi i tyre nga te huajt.

----------


## Shkupi

Po ka edhe mendime kunder bashkimit te shqiptareve.Ato zakonisht vijne nga qarqet dhe njerezit te cilet ose jane ne sherbim te kauzave antishqiptare ose jane thjeshte jane te hutuar dhe nuk shohin me larg nga hunda e tyre.Bashkimi eshte proces dhe ata qe jane kunder kesaj duhet te dijne se nje dite ne Evropen e bashkuar do te jemi te bashkuar edhe me Greqine edhe me Serbine Malin e Zi e Maqedonine e nepermjet tyre edhe me te tjeret.Eshte teper e natyrshme qe bashkimi brendashqiptar te jete shume me i fuqishem sesa me te tjeret.Kete po e pranojne te gjithe pra edhe faktori nderkombetar.

Per ta thjeshtesuar po ua jap nje shembull.Ketyre diteve neper qytetet dhe hapesirat shqiptare ne Maqedoni,Kosove e Shqiperi qarkullojne mallra te ndryshme te kompanive te huaja te shkruara shqip(ne kete rast eshte fjala per kompanine greke Germanos)por jo rastesisht.Greku ne biznesplanet e veta kete e ka pare si treg i bashkuar shqiptar pavaresisht barierave kufitare te cilat ne EU e bashkuar do te zhduken.Jane edhe qindra shembuj te tjere nga praktika qe shkojne ne favor te bashkimit,por para bashkimit efektiv qe patjeter do te ndodh kete periudhe te "ndarjes" te gjithe shqiptaret duhet ta shfrytezojne per bashkimin e tyre shpirteror,kulturor,shkencor e edukativ sepse pastaj do te jete shume me lehte qe te behemi grusht e si grusht jemi shume te te forte para sfidave te ndryshme.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

Ribashkimi i Shqipërisë ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë qëllimi i çdo shqiptari të ndershëm, sepse vetëm të bashkuar në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar shqiptar do të mund të arrijm një zhvillim të lakmueshëm ekonomik e kulturorë.

Pra, me të gjitha mundësit e përkrahi Bashkimin Kombëtar!

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

> _Postuar më parë nga Therepel_ 
> *Mhh, Gjermania e vertete permbledh dhe Dancig (Poloni), Konigsberg (Rusi), ecc ne Sllovaki, Ceki, etj. Neve s'na takon te bashkohemi para tyre. Po u votua, une do votoj gjithmone jo.*


Me këtë thënjen tuaj, ti e tregon edukatën tënde, por jo të shumicës së popullit shqiptar.

Ne nuk po kërkojm Nishin, apo Tregun e Ri, por po kërkojm atë që na takon tani, ku shqiptarët përbejnë shumicë.

----------


## Tahir_Veliu

> _Postuar më parë nga Therepel_ 
> *Une jam kunder bashkimit se jam kunder ndryshimit te kufijve. Mendoni pak sikur edhe  Gjermania te kerkoje te gjitha tokat qe i kane marre ne 2 luftera boterore. Eshte gjysma e Gjermanise, dhe gjysma e Gjermanise eshte dicka tjeter nga gjysma a Shqiperise. Perzuri 2 000 000 gjermane me 1 dekret polaku me 1947. Pastaj edhe Cekosllovakia. Dhe ju ankoheni me problemet tuaja te vogla. Pervec te tjerash, fakti qe Kosova dhe perendimi i Maqedonise jane me te pasur se Shqiperia dmth se shqiptaret nuk dine te veteqeverisen. Me mire t'i qeverise serbi. Edhe 13 vjetet e fundit qe nuk eshte komunizmi, teposhte po bejne shqiptaret. Nuk eshte faji i askujt. Eshte lloji i robit.
> 
> E dini ju se camet ne USA e quajne veten greke, megjithese greku i perndoqi si kriminela lufte?*


Të kërkosh që Kosova të mbetet ende nën sundimin e egër serbosllav është sikurse të vrasësh vëllëzërit dhe motrat e Tua.

----------

